# all day chemist



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

For those of you who have ordered meds from this place I have a few questions. 
1. On the web site I read where we are supposed to attach at doctor's prescription, I was under the impression we could order from this place without one? Did those of you who ordered attach one? 
2. Did you use your personal credit cards to order or did you get one of those prepaid visa cards? A friend suggested to use those when ordering from overseas? 
Forgive me for sounding dumb on this, I really would like to order some meds but just needed to ask these questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

There are no dumb questions, especially when ordering something as important as medication from a foreign company.

I filled in the doctor info with bogus info. They don't check, or care, who your doctor is. I used my regular credit card and haven't had any problem in two years. No hijacking of my card number or spam from them selling my email address. I trust them and they've been good to me, too.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Mom of Four thank you so much, I just really want to get some antibiotics and stuff to have on hand. Our health ins. is not covering alot right now and we have a 10,000 dollar deductable just to be able to afford the monthly payments. Thanks again for your input I will be ordering soon.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Before you order, get the list from WalMart of the prescriptions that they offer on their $4 or $10 for 3 months supply. We had a high co-pay med. Got the list. Talked to the doctor and found out WalMart had the very same med (generic version) that the doctor said was fine to take. Saved a ton on money on that one prescription. 

My sister had one med that she was paying over $120 per month for it. She's now getting it at WalMart, after checking with her doctor for $10 for 3 months at a time.

Lee


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

jamala said:


> Thanks again for your input I will be ordering soon.


Be sure to check the number of pills in each unit. I ordered some of my FIL's blood pressure meds for him, and it came 10 pills to a foil sheet. So to get him three month's worth I had to order 9 sheets. Still, it was less than the Walmart generic price! 

For my asthma inhalers, I had to carefully check the mgs of medication in each inhalation, etc., but they work even better than the meds I get here. I also stocked up on Lidocaine cream for topical numbing. You can't buy it here without an Rx or in as strong a formulation.

I order enough different meds at one time that the $20-$25 shipping charge is worth it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I just placed an order with AllDaychemist.com. They didn't ask me for any prescription or physician information. I also received this email from them yesterday:

Dear TheMartianChick


We would like to inform you that your order has been shipped and we will inform you the air waybill number in the next 3-4 days.

With warm regards

AllDayChemist Dispatch Department
Tel (US): +1-213-291-2588


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you guys trust the quality of the product from this site? I mean seriously, whats the chances its knock offs or less potent etc?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Denali, I was wary at first because you hear of so many bogus online pharmacies. But these guys really are legit - I'd know immediately if my asthma meds were fake or less potent. And I know the antibiotics work because I quickly got over my chest infection and I ended up with a personal female problem after taking them. That only happens with real antibiotics....sorry, TMI.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have never ordered from them before, but I decided to place an order because others here have had success. If you have a legitamate prescription (and aren't just trying to "stock up" for prepping purposes), I can recommend www.coastalmeds.com

I used them in the past and they are located in Canada. They do verify your prescription with your doctor's office. They saved me an awful lot of money when my doctor prescribed something that my insurance wouldn't cover.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Denali, I was wary at first because you hear of so many bogus online pharmacies. But these guys really are legit - I'd know immediately if my asthma meds were fake or less potent. And I know the antibiotics work because I quickly got over my chest infection and I ended up with a personal female problem after taking them. That only happens with real antibiotics....sorry, TMI.



Thanks for getting back to me on this, what all antibiotics would you recommend from them? I usually get sinus infection that can turn into pneumonia if i don't get it stopped quick enough once or twice a year and am allergic to penicillin. In general what antibiotics would be worthwhile to stockpile from them? PS the rest of my family have no problems with penicillin.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd love to get a huge supply of 4$ prescription antibiotics from WallyWorld. Problem is, you need a doctor. What's a Doctor??? Then, if you have one of these mythical beasts, you need them to try and get them to give you a dozen prescrips for medicines you don't really need right now, but want to have in case TEOTWAWKI arrives... Good luck with that!!!

If Alldaychemist will do it for me, I need to make an order. One of my skin cancer meds costs 5 bucks on the site, compared to 150 at Wally's. OUCHYMOMMA!!!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

texican said:


> I'd love to get a huge supply of 4$ prescription antibiotics from WallyWorld. Problem is, you need a doctor. What's a Doctor??? Then, if you have one of these mythical beasts, you need them to try and get them to give you a dozen prescrips for medicines you don't really need right now, but want to have in case TEOTWAWKI arrives... Good luck with that!!!


i got a dr's prescription for meds i didn't need right away when i was planning a trip to asia for 6 weeks. the dr had no problem giving a prescription for a couple different antibiotics for common potential ailments, such as lung congestion, stomach infection, etc. 

of course, i probably paid a lot more than i would thru a website, but that was before web pharmacies existed. 

--sgl


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks yall, I will be ordering some things as soon as payday gets here.


----------



## iLori (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of a bandage that is prescription only... They talked about it in C.E.R.T. training, it's supposed to be ideal for emergency wound care, almost as good as stitches? Would be great for ambulances to carry but some legal issue stands in the way? Sorry, its all pretty vague but I was trying to bring it back to mind and can't recall or find anything on them.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

texican said:


> I'd love to get a huge supply of 4$ prescription antibiotics from WallyWorld. Problem is, you need a doctor. What's a Doctor??? Then, if you have one of these mythical beasts, you need them to try and get them to give you a dozen prescrips for medicines you don't really need right now, but want to have in case TEOTWAWKI arrives... Good luck with that!!!
> 
> If Alldaychemist will do it for me, I need to make an order. One of my skin cancer meds costs 5 bucks on the site, compared to 150 at Wally's. OUCHYMOMMA!!!



Excellent point! My insurance won't pay for me to have more than a 30 day supply of ANYTHING, so when I went on vacation, I ended up having to pay full price for one of my meds, so that I wouldn't run out during my trip.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

DENALI said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on this, what all antibiotics would you recommend from them? I usually get sinus infection that can turn into pneumonia if i don't get it stopped quick enough once or twice a year and am allergic to penicillin. In general what antibiotics would be worthwhile to stockpile from them? PS the rest of my family have no problems with penicillin.


I've ordered amoxycillin, which you can't take, and erythromycin, which should be ok for you. You could also look for Bactrim or Tetracyclines. What does your doctor usually prescribe for you? That would be the best thing since you know the dosage and strength.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

I have ordered a number of things from Alldaychemist and have never had a problem. Used my CC and have ordered with and without a prescription. Even ordered Tamiflu back in the day. Recently received some antibiotics from them. I trust the folks and have never had a problem other then their web site some times being slow. One package arrived and it was wrapped in a white linen bag that was hand sewn shut, that was pretty neat.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Another point, there are currently NO antibiotics being made on US soil any longer. The last place that did was in Syracuse NY and they sold that part a few years ago. That info came from a NYTimes article.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been ordering from this place for about 6 years now.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/

It normally takes 7 to 10 days for orders to arrive. They never ask for a prescription, they always send it right away, and the never charge for shipping.

They also seem to have a wider selection of products than all day chemist has.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Mom of Four, since you seem to be pretty knowledgeable about ordering prescriptions through this place....what kind of meds do you recommend the average family have on hand? All in good health, just want some things on hand.:help:

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

barnyardfun said:


> Mom of Four, since you seem to be pretty knowledgeable about ordering prescriptions through this place....what kind of meds do you recommend the average family have on hand? All in good health, just want some things on hand.:help:
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


To be honest, I've only ordered things that have been prescribed in the past, and I only order them for the purpose of saving money, not stockpiling for a SHTF event. I order things like birth control pills, hormone replacement therapy, etc.

My elderly friend takes Evista, which is about $100/month in the US and has no generic. With Medicare Part D she would have to pay a $30/month copay, but her Part D premiums would also be increased by about $40/month, so she would wind-up paying closer to $70/month. I buy a generic Evista from India for about $27/month (6 month supply quantity), no questions asked.

My stepdaughter has been prescribed Diane 35 birth control pills, which used to cost her about $45/month here in the US. I order a generic Diane 35 from overseas and get them for about $11/month (6 month supply quantity).

I don't happen to stockpile meds, but if I did I would probably keep some antibiotics on hand. I would probably get 500 mg amoxycillin, or in the case of sensitivity to penicillin get 400 mg erythromycin. It would also be nice to keep some pain medication on hand, in case you hit yourself in the thumb with a hammer, but inhousepharmacy doesn't carry anything like that. If you can find it online somewhere, I would suggest keeping ultram around for a standard pain medication.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

that they do not ask for a script?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

No, they don't. There's a place to fill in your medical history and doctor name and number but I didn't give them a real name. No Rx required. 

I have amoxy in 250 and 500 mg capsules since we have kids who don't take adult doses. Same with erythromycin. I have two courses of 10 days each for all six of us, which is more than enough since we don't take them for years sometimes. Mainly I wanted them in stock in case H1N1 turns to pneumonia or it's not safe germ-wise to go sit in an ER.

I've got lidocaine cream for topical numbing, too. They sell many popular Rx drugs for heart, bp, impotence, and many others but we don't use any of those. They've also got a large section of herbal/ayurvedic medication, so just go and cruise around and see what they have.

I've got about two years of my asthma meds stocked up at a HUGE savings over getting it with insurance copay here. Not to mention skipping the endless trips to the doctor for "checkups" when I'm not having any problems. Being mostly aerosol inhalers, they last for years without refrigeration or other special consideration.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have ordered many times from them and the one antibiotic that I have gotten and used was the zithromax. The asthma meds are good too. I also have never ordered anything that hasnt been prescribed to any of us before.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mldollins said:


> that they do not ask for a script?


Inhousepharmacy doesn't ask for a prescription.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I am not trying to highjack this thread. I realize the importance of antibiotics that can be downright lifesaving; but please be _*very, very careful *_with your antibiotic use - and I mean anything this is prescribed or acquired on your own.

My husband lost his entire colon to C-diff last December. This horrible, resistant infection was brought about by ONE ROUND of Cipro last August - the only antibiotic he had taken in more than a year! Nearly 3 weeks in the hospital with more than $18,000 in medication couldn't help him shake it. 

Those of us that purchase meat that has come through a feedlot are already consuming an inordinate amount of antibiotics, adding a round of medication can be tricky - even deadly. We had a follow-up appt with DH's surgeon last week. He had some pretty amazing comments: the first 6 years he was in practice, he removed 5 or 6 colons due to untreatable C-diff. In the last year alone, he has removed 25 colons for the same reason! In addition, there is another extremely virile strain that has come out of Canada: 1st day: pt feels sick, 2nd day: patient is on a ventilator, 3rd day: patient is dead.

We need to have antibiotics available, I'm just saying that we need to be extremely certain that they are absolutely necessary before taking the risk. Surgeon has suggested that we question thoroughly anyone that would prescribe an antibiotic to see if there might possibly be any other option.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Antibiotics are for sure over used and should not be used just when ever you think you need them. And rememebr they are antibiotics and do NOTHING for bactirial infections. Your immune function is in your gut and if you destroy that by taking too many antibiotics nothing will work. Everytime you take a course of anti biotics it takes 1 year of taking probiotics to get it back where it should be. It think having a few on hand for a tetowaki type thing is good, but you really need to be diagnosed by a doctor before pumping your body with antibiotics.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

antibiotics don't kill viral infections but bacterial.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Perhaps the most important distinction between bacteria and viruses is that antibiotic drugs usually kill bacteria, but they aren't effective against viruses. In some cases, it may be difficult to determine whether bacteria or a virus is causing your symptoms. Many ailments â such as pneumonia, meningitis and diarrhea â can be caused by either type of microbe.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

mldollins said:


> antibiotics don't kill viral infections but bacterial.


Oops your right I meant viral, LOL! My posts are always a bit jumbled becasue I usualy am typing one handed nursing a baby!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

In my case, I am just stocking up for an emergency. When we get sick, we go to the doctor's office and get a diagnosis and a script. I would hate to have someone get ill and we can't get to the doctor because TSHTF.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's a great point - antibiotics are only for bacterial infections, and only after we've given our bodies a chance to fight it without them. My six year old son has only taken an antibiotic once, for a terrible chest cold. Hubby hasn't had one in probably 20 years. We don't take any type of medication lightly. People are too quick to start (and stop) antibiotics without letting their body heal naturally.

Our stock of antibiotics is only for SHTF type situations, and I'll be happy to throw them out in a few years, unused. But if we aren't able to get to a doctor, having something on hand could save a life.

Marilyn, I'm very sorry to hear of your husband's troubles. How awful for you both!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

we take pro-biotics here daily but we do get sick sometimes and need antibotics, usually around once a year or once every 18 months. We suffer from sinus infections alot around this house and use the nettipot which helps but sometimes it takes an antibotic to knock it out.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

scooter said:


> Perhaps the most important distinction between bacteria and viruses is that antibiotic drugs usually kill bacteria, but they aren't effective against viruses.


While that's true, drugs have been developed that are effective against some virus infections. Examples are Zovirax and Valtrex.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

For those of you who have ordered from alldaychemist.com, how long did it take for you to receive your order?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

rkintn said:


> For those of you who have ordered from alldaychemist.com, how long did it take for you to receive your order?


I haven't ordered from alldaychemist.com, but www.inhousepharmacy.com takes 7 to 10 calendar days.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

About 2 weeks.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My last order took longer for some reason - I think it was held up in customs. My mother said the same thing on her last order. It usually comes in a sewn canvas cover over a plastic box, but my last one was a cardboard box and brown paper outside.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I haven't received mine yet...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

How long has it been? You can email them but they can only tell you when it was mailed.

One drawback of this company is that every box comes USPS and you have to sign for the box. Sometimes I'm gone when it comes and I have to sign the little card and wait another day for her to leave it in my box.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

For those allergic to pen, the best overall antibiotic for sinus infections and basic respiratory bacterial infections remains the Z-Pack...Zithromax. Many doctors try other cheaper things first because it is very pricey, but it works like a champ. 

One thing to remember though, ZPACK works so well because it is a once a day pill and most people take the full dosage. So the full knockout dose is given and fewer of the resisitant cells get through. If you do order it, make sure you can't get over the sinus infection yourself first, then take the full dose and don't stint. 

This is one of the last fully effective antibiotics out there and we should all be careful to ensure it stays that way.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just placed my first order with alldaychemist. It's much better for larger orders. There are a few things that they don't carry, but they make up for it with their super-low prices. You just have to place a large enough order to make up for the $25 shipping & handling fee, which I did. For smaller orders inhousepharmacy can be less expensive, since shipping & handling is free.


----------

